# Does This Mean Anything?



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

With everything happening with my wife and the impending divorce, one of the things I am doing for myself is trying to connect with friends I haven't seen much.

One of the places I am doing that is Facebook. If you have a Facebook page, to the left of your profile they list friends. For the past few weeks, I've noticed that a particularly attractive woman I went to HS with keeps appearing there. Now I don't think I've checked her profile more than two or three times since befriending her. But she keeps showing up, even when I refresh my page. 

Now I'm not wanting to debate semantics of Facebook's top friends procedures, but that must mean she clicks on my profile a lot. I don't think it's a friend thing as she doesn't post, but now I'm curious. Do you think there could be some attraction there? She says she's in a relationship, but there are only 2-3 pictures of her with a guy and no mention of him on her page. The other guys she mentions are cousins and gay friends. 

Once again, it's been 7 years since I've been in the market, so I don't want to misread anything, but if there's a possibility, I don't wish to ignore it. And if nothing else, we did go to HS together so at the very least, we could be friends and our kids (she has a 4-year-old son, I have a 3-year-old daughter) could hang out.

What do you think?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I don't know that your friends list works in the way you are describing ... I could be wrong, I'm not a big FB'er.

By all means, do some test runs in terms of interacting with the fairer sex. But ... think of it as practice. Don't put a lot of emphasis on it.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

I always thought that way, but there are people showing up in my top friends whose pages I haven't looked in months. 

Anyway, I will take your advice and use it as practice. Any tips on initiating contact via email/Facebook, etc (for when I don't have numbers)?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

jb I too don't think it works that way, however it is a good opportunity to break the ice - just say: hi "oldhsgirl" its jbird, I keep seeing your fb profile pop up on friend suggestion, wondering how life is treating you!" yadda yadda


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

I think you won't really know unless you try. I think the girl is interested in you, man.

If you feel that there's a possibility of attraction, just go for it because you will never really know unless you go out of your way to initiate contact.

On top of that, I think you really need to sharpen your game man. You're back in the dating game now.

So good luck and best wishes to you.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Just because there's not much mention of her significant other doesn't mean anything. When I was with my ex-boyfriend, I had one photo of the two of us and rarely mentioned him on my page. It had nothing to do with how our relationship was going, or my commitment level; he was a very private person, and I knew that, so I respected that by not putting a bunch of stuff out there. 

As far as I know, the friends that show up in that sidebar are randomly selected. I have a person that shows up regularly, but I know they aren't checking out my profile because they haven't signed in in about 6 months. Also, depending on how many friends you have, it's possible there will be some that will always be there just because there's not a wide enough selection for them to be completely different every time. 

I would maybe make contact, but just as a friendship only thing. If she then indicates an interest in more, I'd find out what the deal is with her relationship and then go from there.


----------

